# Revdep-Rebuild me quiere instalar algo q no existe (cerrado)

## kabutor

Ya llevo mucho tiempo con este error y empieza a ser molesto, cada vez q hago un emerge -u world o un revdep-rebuild me intenta instalar un paquete que no existe:

Me falla con esta linea me parece del revdep-rebuild

```

/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/PyQt4/QtAssistant.so -> dev-python/-MERGING-PyQt4

Y entonces me inenta instalar: dev-python/-MERGING-PyQt4:0

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "dev-python/-MERGING-PyQt4:0".

```

Alguna solucion? lo soluciono haciendo emerge --resume --skipfirst y he tratado de re-emerger pyqt4 que lo hace bien, pero me sigue dando el error

----------

## Txema

¿Has probado con un python-updater? ¿o recompilando python, no PyQt4?

Saludos.

----------

## carlos plaza

Hola  *kabutor wrote:*   

> Ya llevo mucho tiempo con este error y empieza a ser molesto, cada vez q hago un emerge -u world o un revdep-rebuild me intenta instalar un paquete que no existe:
> 
> Me falla con esta linea me parece del revdep-rebuild
> 
> ```
> ...

  Revisa las USE, ya que algo allí es la que llama para instalar.  :Wink: 

----------

## i92guboj

Creo intuir que se trata de algún resto de un emerge interrumpido o algo así.

Prueba estos comandos a ver si encuentras algo que valga la pena mirar:

```
locate MERGE

find /var -name '*MERGE*'

grep -R MERGE /var/* 
```

----------

## kabutor

parece que al final se soluciono con el python updater, y unos cuantos emerges extras y ha funcionado.

gracias

----------

## kabutor

Nada, me ha vuelto a salir el mismo error al hacer el python-update a la 2.6, este fallo es la espada de damocles de mi equipo   :Rolling Eyes: 

Tiene que haber algun sitio donde gentoo marque los paquetes existentes y me salta este dichoso :

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "dev-python/-MERGING-PyQt4:0"

----------

## i92guboj

 *kabutor wrote:*   

> emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "dev-python/-MERGING-PyQt4:0"

 

Eso es probablemente de algún emerge que se interrumpió de forma brusca por algún motivo. Prueba con esto a ver si encuentra algo, y si es así, bórralo:

```
$ find /var/db/pkg/ -name '*MERGING*'
```

----------

## kabutor

Pues ahora si que salio algo..

/var/db/pkg/dev-python/-MERGING-PyQt4-4.3.3

lo he movido a otro directorio, voy a probar a ver, gracias.

Edito: no se si sera esto, pero este fichero lleva un año conmigo

sep 10  2008 -MERGING-PyQt4-4.3.3

----------

